# Kodi and Pixel all Spiffed Up



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi and Pixel got all shined up yesterday and I got a couple of cute photos of Kodi in his new short coat. 


















Pixel had other plans and said I was disturbing her nap!!! So you will have to take my word for it that she is looking adorable too! (She did agree to show off her shiny white teeth! LOL!) 💕


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Kodi is as handsome as ever, love his short coat. Pixel is a little beauty and a free spirit for sure, lol!!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Kodi and Pixel got all shined up yesterday and I got a couple of cute photos of Kodi in his new short coat.
> View attachment 176296
> 
> 
> ...


They both look fantastic! I was wondering if you groomed them yourself or if you went to the groomer you like so much. After letting Mia grow longer, I think it is harder to make her look good in a shorter cut. It takes a special talent that I seem to lack.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> They both look fantastic! I was wondering if you groomed them yourself or if you went to the groomer you like so much. After letting Mia grow longer, I think it is harder to make her look good in a shorter cut. It takes a special talent that I seem to lack.


Diane does such a MUCH better job than I do… and she gets both dogs done in a shorter time than it takes me to do one. I am really glad that I learned how to do it “well enough”, so that if I get caught without a groomer, or like during the Covid lock down, I’m not in trouble. But they are comfortable enough with her now, and she doesn’t have other dogs there when she has mine, that I sometimes <gasp! You KNOW what a control freak I am!!!> leave and do errands while they are being groomed. For the two of them, it’s 4 hours, and that’s a long time to wait! If I DO stay, I bring the other two and I groom them while she does the ones that require clipping!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

krandall said:


> Kodi and Pixel got all shined up yesterday and I got a couple of cute photos of Kodi in his new short coat.
> View attachment 176296
> 
> 
> ...


Aww they look fabulous! My Pixel, what lovely teeth you have!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LWalks said:


> Aww they look fabulous! My Pixel, what lovely teeth you have!


She does have cute little bright whites, doesn’t she? LOL?


----------

